# zyd0: device timeout



## ptr (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi,

wlan-network-install version 11.0 like a charme, slowly learning FreeBSD, running xorg, i3, alpine, dillo; installed midori and seamonkey.

With dillo I had no networkproblems, but after installing midori and seamonkey it happened sometimes that the the connection broke and the root terminal showed:

```
zyd0: device timeout
```

Yesterday this happened after some links in the browser, after some minutes surfing, suddenly. In the past I could reboot directly into FreeBSD and wlan0 was up again, but now I find in the boot messages:

```
no carrier
```

When I reboot after 2 or 3 minutes wlan0 is up again, but the direct reboot ends up in the error message. Therefore I made a direct reboot into Voidlinux and got the same error. Then I shutdown, booted into the PuppyLinux Slacko 5.7 LiveCD and had a wlan0 out of the box!

What is going on there ? Is there any connection with the freshly installed browsers or is the built-in zyd0 breaking down slowly or another network using the same channel as mine ?
I found Thread forums.freebsd.org/threads/36347 helpfull.

Here are some details:   

`$ifconfig`


```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
       ether 00:60:b3:62:bb:fc
       inet 192.168.2.102 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
       nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO,_LINKLOCAL>
       media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g
       status: associated
       ssid beasty channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11g) bssid 8a:25:2c:b1:76:d3
       regdomain ETSI country DE authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
       deftxkey UNDEF TKIP 4:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 bgscan
       bgscanitvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS
       roaming MANUAL
       groups: wlan
```

This is the code when connected.

This is the code when unconnected:


```
wlan0: .......       
       media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
       status: no carrier
       ssid "another wireless network in the neighbourhood"
```

boot/loader.conf


```
linux.ko="YES"
kern.maxfiles="25000"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf


```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1

network={
         ssid="beasty"
         psk="my_key"
         priority=5
}
```

/etc/rc.conf


```
/etc/rc.conf
code:
hostname:"free.dom.org"
keymap="de"
wlans_zyd0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country DE regdomain ETSI"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES" 
#Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

`$ifconfig wlan0 up scan`


```
beasty 8a:25:2c:b1:76:d3  1  54M   -75:-95  100  E  APCHANREP APCHANREP HTCAP WPA RSN WME BSSLOAD
```
I just notice that another new network in the neighbourhood uses also channel 1.      

`$netstat -rn`


```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination              Gateway Flags      Netif Expire
default 192.168.2.1 UGS      wlan0
127.0.0.1         link#2 UH      lo0
192.168.2.0/24 link#3 U      wlan0
192.168.2.102         link#3 UHS      lo0

Internet6:
Destination  Gateway       Flags        Netif Expire
::96           ::01       UGRS         lo0
::1  link#2       UH lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96           ::1       UGRS         lo0
fe80::/10           ::1       UGRS         lo0
fe80::%lo0/64           link#2       U lo0
fe80::1%lo0  link#2       UHS lo0
ff02::/16           ::1       UGRS         lo0
```
 

`$wpa_supplicant -d -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`

```
.......
wlan0: Authentication with 8a:25:2c:b1:76:d3 timed out.
Added BSSID 8a:25:2c:b1:76:d3 into blacklist.
.......
wlan0: * reason 3 (locally generated)
```


Any idea ?
Thnxs.
p.s. during writing this message the network was on !


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 26, 2017)

It's an old bug. See PR 138292.


----------



## ptr (Feb 2, 2017)

ok, old hardware - old chip.
But my wife uses an older TP-Link wifi-stick.....
`/var/run/dmesg.boot` shows: 
	
	



```
rum0
```
 for this device.
I modified/etc/rc.conf

```
#wlans_zyd0="YES"
wlans_rum0="YES"
```
In /boot/defaults/loader.conf in Section USB modules I changed:

```
if_rum_load="YES"
```
and no problems with surfing anymore.


----------

